# Are throat lozenges safe when pregnant?



## Angelblue

Strepsils? Got really sore throat :nope:


----------



## Claireyh

I had a terribly sore throat just after bfp and googled the active ingredient in my throat lozenge (think they were strepsils actually!) and it said no known implications so I just had a couple!! 

I would suggest some hot honey and lemon drink, but its too hot to be drinking hot drinks!!

xxx


----------



## Angelblue

Ooohhh just googled it and all the responses are soooo mixed!!! Maybe I shouldn't risk it?


----------



## winegums

i was told not to with my last pregnancy! xx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Hey I have tonsillitis at the mo and it's awful.

I have had paracetamol to take the edge off the all over aching and sore throat. 

I have had a couple of honey and lemon max throat sweets as it was unbearable at points - it says on the box "use with caution if pregnant" so I have took that as "use only when absolutely necessary".

Take a couple of paracetamol. I think hot drinks are better when you have a sore throat than cold. I find a cup of tea soothes it loads.

Hope you feel better soon.x


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I was told it was okay to have halls throat lozengers. I had a cold and really sore throat.:flower:


----------



## Angelblue

Throat has eased a bit today, more like cold & flu now!!! Is there anything I can take for that? Or anything I can make that is of natural ingredients? feel like poo!


----------



## Claireyh

If you have a temp and the pain is too much, you can have parcetemol, but only take the smallest dose for the shortest amount of time. I had a temp of 39.9 when I first ad bfp and was really poorly, I have to say I was taking 2 every four hours for a couple of days because I felt so crappy!!

xxx


----------



## Angelblue

God I have been sneezing all day, runny nose, its so sore feel really crap - I cant breathe! Tried honey and lemon and it did nothing for me! :cry: See how I feel at work tomorrow, might end up comin home early or something - not good


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I was told the ones that are just boiled sweets with added menthol are ok, ones with decongesgents and anti bacterial or other ingredients added, I.e dequadins, are better avoided x


----------

